# Bar Stool with Back



## roadrunner75 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am looking for plans for a nice sturdy bar stool with a back. Any ideas where I might be able to find some good plans? Thanks for all your help in advance!!!!!!


----------



## roadrunner75 (Dec 14, 2010)

No one has any plans? Why is it so hard to find decent plans for a bar stool with a back?


----------



## ssgtmc (Sep 18, 2010)

I was looking for something similar for Adirondack style chairs and come up empty handed. I did however modify some plans and built a prototype.


----------



## meenakshijsr (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi :thumbsup:
There is a variety of bar stool with back.
Our experienced customer service staff can help you select the color, finish, fabric and materials that best suit the needs of your establishment and your clientele. 
We offer high quality, high style and high comfort for high chairs at highly competitive prices! 
I suggest you to visit this site.
Bar Stools


----------

